# Rough cold start...



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Took my car to the dealer for a routine service visit and not surprising the tech found nothing wrong - of course no codes to read, so the techs are at a loss. Anyway, my car has not done it since, so perhaps there was some fuel contaminents - my fuel filter does have 25k miles on it and it's due to be replaced during my next oil change in 5k miles, so perhaps it was fuel quality related.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> BMW advises against any additive, not to mention I rarely put stock in what my or any SA has to say. It's DPF safe and it's proven to improve lubricity of diesel fuel and if it boost the cetane a couple of points that's a bonus.


But, but, but the SA goes to special training


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> But, but, but the SA goes to special training


:rofl: Some of these guys are so clueless it makes you wonder how they ever got hired.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

cssnms said:


> :rofl: Some of these guys are so clueless it makes you wonder how they ever got hired.


Keeps liability claims down I suppose. None if this " My SA told me X and now my car is broke". Lol

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------

